# Bertie



## Bertiesmum (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what a doll!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Bertie is lovely, look so cuddly


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha ha that one with him laid on his back... its a dogs life


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

He is the spitting image of Ruby... I though it was her for a moment! 

x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Arrrrr .....beautiful Bertie!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

oh what lovely photos - love the running typical cockapoo pose! He is adorable x


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

I love the pic of him in 'pointing stance', he looks like a pro


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Bertie looks fab!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely pics, love the laying on his back pose, so cockapoo


----------

